# Court rules 'Stand Your Ground' applies in Port St. John man's case in deputy shooting



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.floridatoday.com/story/...-st-john-man-free-deputy-shooting/5144204002/


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

From the sketchy details in the article, the deputy was wrong.
Flashing a badge and announcing police while grabbing a person is not very smart in this day of opening a news article or paper and reading of home invasions and kidnapping while wearing what looked like a police uniform or flashing what looked like a badge.
An article that touches on the events and then, right or wrong, proceeds to run down one of the actors is not going to fly with a lot of people.
You can be a whole lot of things came to light that aren't being discussed outside the court room.
No win for either side for sure.


----------

